# Trying to find an old thread



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Hoping someone can help me find an old post/thread. 

It was from years ago. Someone built a maze in a small space. To compensate for the space they had a cable/pully system that connected 3 doors that caused the guests to circle around through the maze. Opening one door closed another door and would open even another door. 

It was pretty cool. I may have a chance to help out with a school Halloween attraction this year, and they're limited on space. Something like that might work for them. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I believe this might be the one you're looking for:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=20812&highlight=Labyrinth+Doors

Denhaunt had asked me about this thread some months ago and Halstaff was able to locate and pass the link along to me.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

That's it!! Thank you so much Roxy. 
How have you been?

I've not had an opportunity to haunt the past 2 years Hoping this year will be different even if it isn't my event.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Glad to help (with the help of someone already asking about that really cool labyrinth system):jol:

Been doing well, and good to see you back here again!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Glad to help (with the help of someone already asking about that really cool labyrinth system):jol:
> 
> Been doing well, and good to see you back here again!


Awesome. Hope to be around a little more frequently.


----------

